#ubuntu-pa 2012-01-31
<Guest6102> hola
<Guest6102> quiero pertenecer a grupo de ubuntu-pa
<Guest6102> ###
#ubuntu-pa 2014-01-27
<n0rman> WiPinDon: ?
#ubuntu-pa 2014-01-28
<WiPinDon> epa
<WiPinDon> buenos dias
<n0rman> wipindon me suena a alguien de undernet de hace muchos años
<WiPinDon> si
<WiPinDon> de hace muchoooooooooooooooo :)
<WiPinDon> yo mismo soy :)
<WiPinDon> que nick utilizabas en undernet ?
<n0rman> _sw
